
Problems in Mathematics - gballan
https://yutsumura.com/
======
ILMostro7
Ahh, "problems", not _problems_ :)

I thought this was going to be about the abc conjecture.

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/titans-of-mathematics-
clash-o...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/titans-of-mathematics-clash-over-
epic-proof-of-abc-conjecture-20180920/)

------
rfurmani
There is also Problems in Analytic Number Theory, which teaches the field as a
series of problems and exercises. It's a great way to learn, and one that I
haven't seen implemented well in other areas (even the corresponding book for
Algebraic Number Theory isn't as good) [https://www.amazon.com/Problems-
Analytic-Number-Graduate-Mat...](https://www.amazon.com/Problems-Analytic-
Number-Graduate-Mathematics/dp/0387723498)

------
splike
I would really like to see something like this for probability

~~~
olooney
[https://www.statlect.com/fundamentals-of-
probability/probabi...](https://www.statlect.com/fundamentals-of-
probability/probability-questions)

------
whatshisface
For some reason, all of the links are opening in new tabs. Is there any way
for me to configure my browser to ignore the html and not do this? (A way to
revert to system default scrolling would also be nice.)

~~~
bytematic
A link normalizing addon would be cool, add some safe rel tags and a setting
to prefer new tab/same tab

------
paulpauper
Don't recall learning Group Theory, Ring Theory, Field Theory, Galois Theory,
or Module Theory in my undergrad math classes. Did cover linear algebra
though.

~~~
throwawaymath
All of those are typically in a single undergraduate course on abstract
algebra. Depending on the specific course you might only touch on Galois
theory and modules, but you'll definitely get exposure to both. Most
undergraduate textbooks will have a chapter/section devoted to each of those
topics.

~~~
omegaham
Is this going by the quarter system or a semester system? I can't imagine
doing groups, rings, and fields in a single quarter with significant rigor.
That would suck.

~~~
throwawaymath
Semester system. The first half of the semester would be groups and rings.

~~~
xyzzyz
I haven't yet seen an algebra class that would start from scratch, define
groups and rings for the first time, and do commutative algebra with modules,
and fields with Galois theory in a single semester. Usually these take around
2 semesters.

